# Forum Rules - Official and Unofficial!



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello All,

A refresher for the Expat Forum Rules. Please take your time to read it.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html#post10255

Cheers..!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Love this  thank you 

We should make it official .


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

beautiful...... what irritates me the most is people asking for whole procedures from scratch without even hitting search button in the forum or even in the google.... i love you expatriate for how you have volunteered yourself to help other members...


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Great work Expatriate!

What really amuses me, once somebody has tried to answer a question!

They look for constant reassurance by asking 
'ARE YOU SURE CO WILL ACCEPT THIS DOCUMENT? ... and I will be granted the visa!'

This is the golden question, in pursuit of the golden email.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> Great work Expatriate!
> 
> What really amuses me, once somebody has tried to answer a question!
> 
> ...


yeah I'd be like. "No I am not sure, I am actually misleading you on purpose" .....


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Bonus Commandment 

11- Use meaningful subject lines for your posts. "Question" or "Urgent" or "Question about Australian Immigration" will not really get you many responses.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

yet another bonus

12- Do NOT crash other people's threads with totally irrelevant questions. Start your own thread.


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

One more:

Do not name a new thread as "Urgent" or "Need Help" etc. It should be clear and precise and reflect the actual problem or question.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Thou shalt not re-post duplicates


----------



## Waqarali20005 (Oct 7, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Thou shalt not re-post duplicates


Thou shalt tell me how i can delete my posts!!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

13- We are not here to spoon-feed you information. Please do not come to the forum, cross your legs, lay back, and ask for information on the process end-to-end because you cannot be bothered to do some research yourself.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

14- Repeating the same question several times after getting an initial answer you did not like will not change the outcome or answer to your question.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> 14- Repeating the same question several times after getting an initial answer you did not like will not change the outcome or answer to your question.


 Love that  

Really winds me up people asking thing in different ways till someone says what they want to hear. How do they know the person saying what they want to hear is right compared to the 10 people who said the opposite!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Commandment 15 : Thou shalt not marry thy sister ..... LMAO


----------



## urbanm (Aug 12, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Commandment 15 : Thou shalt not marry thy sister ..... LMAO


Unless your name is Targaryen


----------



## melissam (Sep 10, 2014)

I hope persons take heed to these commandments, to many flooding unnecessary posts in the forum


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

melissam said:


> I hope persons take heed to these commandments, to many flooding unnecessary posts in the forum


Thou shalt not post the same question on multiple threads. Before posting any question thou shalt check if any thread relevant to the question in mind already exists. "Search" function of the forum should be used for the same if the relevant thread doesn't appear on the first few pages of the forum.


----------



## paperlover (Nov 18, 2014)

Also, try and make your questions specific. Do not ask what the cost of living is like in Australia or what is the job situation. Narrow your questions down as this is a big country with a lot of diversity.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Commandment 16 : Questions that make us doubt your IELTS reading score (or worse, your IQ) are really irritating. Questions like "The CO asked me to do XYZ, should I do XYZ?" ..... or "The question asks if I did bla bla bla. I know I did that, should I answer yes or no" ....... 


PLEASE FOR GOD'S SAKE !


----------



## sanazahidkhan (May 23, 2014)

*Regarding infractions for Text Speak/Abbreviated English*

i have been getting infractions for using textspeech. is there a set of rules where it lists all textspeech? im really pissed off. im not doing it purposely


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sanazahidkhan said:


> i have been getting infractions for using textspeech. is there a set of rules where it lists all textspeech? im really pissed off. im not doing it purposely


I would normally delete the above post for questioning moderation but as so many users are using text speak I feel it is needed to explain here what is text speak.

Text speak is shortening of words such as you would when sending texts on a mobile phone.

Some Text speak examples,
U =you
Ure =your
Plz =please
Thru =through
Thnx =Thanks

Would members please not use this sort of shortened wording. Infractions will be imposed if initial warning pm's are ignored and users continue to use text speak.
Thank you


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Also, please do not keep asking same question from different experts in private chats!


----------



## Appledeuce (Aug 2, 2014)

Commandment # 17: Thou shall not call DIBP or any of the state's local governments names just because things aren't going our way in terms of invites and what not. They don't owe us anything.


----------

